# May22nd. update Meldahl Dam



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

On May 22nd. I finally was able to talk with a person that KNOWS the status of the 
Meldahl park. It is now due to be completed in JULY! They also Informed me the gate 
to the sandbar is now OPENED. I had read the skipjacks were jumping at Meldahl. So I 
could go to either dam for bait, since Meldahl is closer I gave it a try.

May 23rd. I drove up to Meldahl, and the gate was opened. I got down to the sandbar, 
walked up towards the dam. I scanned the river for signs of skipjacks breaking water.
I did spot the fishing pier in the power plant out flow. I was metal and was high 
above the water. Getting a decent size fish up to the pier from the water will be 
difficult. The pier goes from the Ky. side out into the outflow area. I scanned the 
river for around 30 minutes, did NOT see any Skipjacks, so I had a 45 minute drive 
back home. I will be heading down to Markland for my next try!


----------



## surfstriker (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update at meldahl. Markland is super crowded nowadays.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

skips are pretty much over small males left here and there also for those planning a catting trip blues are spawning . so you may want to fine tune your hooks or sinkers for a few weeks weekend of the 15 and 16 th caught 38 in all this weekend 4 all small


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Anxious to get a look at the fishing pier myself.


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for update will update if I hear any changes


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

What a nightmare this has been...


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

nlcatfish said:


> On May 22nd. I finally was able to talk with a person that KNOWS the status of the
> Meldahl park. It is now due to be completed in JULY! They also Informed me the gate
> to the sandbar is now OPENED. I had read the skipjacks were jumping at Meldahl. So I
> could go to either dam for bait, since Meldahl is closer I gave it a try.
> ...


Cool report on progrees at meldahl!! I only got to fish there one time during the hybrid blitz with "sluggo jim". I sure hope the fishing pier/platform is sufficient to get into the gates/outflow and of substantial siz to accomodate several fisher persons? As for the landing of larger fish from an elevated position-do like alex foster does/shared with us-use a "pier net" or make one like he has taught other people at the other dams on the ohio. That dude is amazing & where did he go?


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Cool report on progrees at meldahl!! I only got to fish there one time during the hybrid blitz with "sluggo jim". I sure hope the fishing pier/platform is sufficient to get into the gates/outflow and of substantial siz to accomodate several fisher persons? As for the landing of larger fish from an elevated position-do like alex foster does/shared with us-use a "pier net" or make one like he has taught other people at the other dams on the ohio. That dude is amazing & where did he go?


THERE IS NO WAY you can cast to the dam gates Now !! You will be LUCK to cast to the other side of the power plants canal. Just not sure how fishing will be in the canal.


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

nlcatfish said:


> THERE IS NO WAY you can cast to the dam gates Now !! You will be LUCK to cast to the other side of the power plants canal. Just not sure how fishing will be in the canal.


----------



## Fisher1672 (Oct 18, 2014)

huge learning curve ....be prepared to buy new rigs becaus the guy next to you will have something that you don't ...also bad current changes as they adjust turbines and flow


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY (Oct 27, 2014)

Fisher1672 said:


> huge learning curve ....be prepared to buy new rigs becaus the guy next to you will have something that you don't ...also bad current changes as they adjust turbines and flow


----------



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

RIPOFFWHITEY said:


> Cool report on progrees at meldahl!! I only got to fish there one time during the hybrid blitz with "sluggo jim". I sure hope the fishing pier/platform is sufficient to get into the gates/outflow and of substantial siz to accomodate several fisher persons? As for the landing of larger fish from an elevated position-do like alex foster does/shared with us-use a "pier net" or make one like he has taught other people at the other dams on the ohio. That dude is amazing & where did he go?


Alex Foster is in the Outer Banks fishing currently. He still fishes a lot of the dams in WV, being that is where he is from.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

July 7th. I call the folks that are building the park at Meldahl this morning. I ask them if the park would be opened this July. *There reply was not sure.* I then asked them if they thought maybe August or in September. Their answer was* it will determined by the weather*, since the rains have delayed finishing up the place.


----------

